# Racing Simulator for sale



## G25r8cer

My rig is up for sale fella's. Im working on building a new rig. Specs are in my sig.

More pics: http://s276.photobucket.com/albums/kk3/g25racer/
       videos: http://www.youtube.com/user/g25racer


I am willing to sell the Race sim setup seperate. The whole setup cost me over $1300 so give me offers. I am also willing to trade.


----------



## teamhex

Id be interested in the G25, how much would you want for that?


----------



## G25r8cer

PM Sent


----------



## mr_choung

that's a sick set up. i wish the economy wasn't so bad right now ;(


----------



## epidemik

How would you ship that?...would you not ship the chair?
(not in the market to buy, just curious).

And racer...isnt that your baby. your pride and joy. I can't believe your selling it.


----------



## G25r8cer

epidemik said:


> How would you ship that?...would you not ship the chair?
> (not in the market to buy, just curious).
> 
> And racer...isnt that your baby. your pride and joy. I can't believe your selling it.



No i obviously wouldnt ship that. It would have to be delivered by me in a close range. 

I am selling this because I building another.


----------



## G25r8cer

mr_choung said:


> that's a sick set up. i wish the economy wasn't so bad right now ;(



I know what u mean


----------

